# Anyone Using R A W ?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Been reading on a photography forum about the pros and cons of using RAW.

Anyone shot with RAW? Any comments / tips?


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi PG,

I use RAW format with my Olympus 5060WZ. I import the pictures straight into Elements 3 using the built in Adobe Raw tool.

Now in terms on quality I would say that while there is an improvement in overal picture quality/resolution v's the processing in camera, it does add yet another step between snapping a pic and having something to print. I returned from Italy about a month ago with 350 pictures and I am only about halfway through converting them!!

In terms of tips mine would be to make sure that your screen is properly calibrated, playing with all the options RAW gives you makes your screen of the upmost importance. You could spend 15 mins playing with tint and white balance only to find you've corrected your screen when you come to print









For anyone using Elements 3, Adobe have been updating the raw tool to support new cameras so it's well worth having a look on their web site to see if yours is now supported.

A free tool I have started to play with is Rawshooters Essentials from Pixmantec, which might be worth a look if you don't have Elements 3.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

One other thing I forgot is that unless you have a SLR it's likely that each RAW shot will lock your camera up for 5-10 seconds as it writes the file to the card, for mine this is about 7 secs which isn't as bad as a Tiff which is around 12!

Another issue might be that in processing the Raw files myself I have become more aware of the limitations of the lens on my camera which has set me hankering after a 20D.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for that Wardy very interesting. I have just got a canon 350D and haven't used the RAW yet but I might start playing soon!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PG, Roger was playing around wirh RAW about 6-7 months ago....try searching this Forum for it.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi PG



> PG, Roger was playing around wirh RAW about 6-7 months


I use RAW regularly along with Photoshop CS.

I strongly recommend you download RawShooter...its free, excellent AND quicker than Photoshop ( yes free and quicker than Â£500 Photoshop CS)

If you want to keep untouched (by the camera) pictures..RAW is the way to go...its the nearest thing to a negative you are gonna get.

You will need a big card for regular use.....

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thks Roger, I'll check it out.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Definately agree with Roger here, I use PS CS all the time but have downloaded Rawshooter Essentials and played around with it, and for a free programme I can't recommend it highly enough!

If you can, always shoot in RAW, it will give you much more flexibility in post processing and more latitude for exposure errors.

I have been a professional photographer for over thirty years and never even thought of photographing my watches before!







Maybe now I have decided to buy some decent watches I ought to?









Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you and Stan will get on well David









Haven't got round to trying RAW yet, still to busy to get much photography done at the moment


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I shoot in the RAW all the time









Regards as ever

Eric P.

- x -


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Eric,

Where you been?

I,ve missed the avtar


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Ive been doing all sorts of stuff, but today I treated myself to a well earned day off and a couple of hours reading this Forum...

Thanks for the welcome Roger.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Eric,

its good to see the "belly-dancing" avatar again


----------

